# Good news to share



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi All i know I've been quiet of late and i just thought I'd the news that my wife and I had baby number 3 on wednesday the 12th of Feb Thomas Anthony weighing in at a big 10 pound 12 ounces snd 55.5 cm long. Mum and bub are both doing well.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Congratualations to you both! And congratulations to Liam for no longer being "the baby"...

Has THomas got a Pies jersey yet?

Pictures?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I saw the pictures on Facebook. What a handsome little guy! Masters Champion in 2039 by my reckoning.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

DennisM said:


> Congratualations to you both! And congratulations to Liam for no longer being "the baby"...
> 
> Has THomas got a Pies jersey yet?
> 
> Pictures?


Thanks Dennis I'll put some pics up when im on the pc next. No pies jersey yet but give it time.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Photos as promised just a bit slow....


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning pics Luke. Congrats buddy:thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Hobbit


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

You have done very well in the last few years that we've known each other. your education, job and the gifts that were bestowed on you meaning your Sons and Kaylah. 

Bob


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I guess the only thing Luke has done wrong is live so damned far away from the rest of us. :cheeky4:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes i have been blessed. Is it the fact I'm so far away or that you guys too far away?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Yes i have been blessed. Is it the fact I'm so far away or that you guys too far away?


Now that we're close to spring and you are close to the fall season train and strap on a couple of great whites, pack some snacks your clubs and head on a magnetic azimuth of 60 degrees and you should be close to California in 3 days. :cheeky4:you won't need a pass port they let illegals in.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Now that we're close to spring and you are close to the fall season train and strap on a couple of great whites, pack some snacks your clubs and head on a magnetic azimuth of 60 degrees and you should be close to California in 3 days. :cheeky4:you won't need a pass port they let illegals in.


Cool no passport, Great white there is no other way to travel!

It will still be 3 months before all your snow melts anyway.....


----------



## Ernie Dimeo (Nov 16, 2013)

*Good News*

Great!! Congratulations!! Wish you a Very bright future.


----------

